# R.I.P, Ruby



## Pinky Gold (Sep 11, 2005)

, my pet cockatoo, which I left at my mom's house died... I asked my mom what happened and she answered that it probably had the bird flu... But we got it checked two months ago, and it was perfectly healthy. My budgerigar was healthy too! What could have caused this?? *sniff* 

Rest in Peace, Ruby​


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Not bird flu, that is for sure, otherwise we would have read about it in the newspapers. My guess would be from some other cause.....but that is just a guess. There is no way for any of us to tell you what your bird died from, but then you knew that correct ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely wasn't due to bird flu. Cockatoos are very difficult birds to have as pets and yours could have fallen victim to any number of things. What kind of cockatoo was it .. I have a hybrid Umbrella/Moluccan called a Mobrella .. mine is 6 years old and really a handful. Cockatoos are not birds for beginners (though I will admit that mine was my first big parrot).

Are you sure you had a Cockatoo or perhaps you had a Cockatiel? Not that it matters .. I have cockatiels too, and they are lovely birds but much, much easier to care for and handle than a cockatoo.

I am very sorry for your loss, but rest assured that your bird didn't die of avian flu.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Teflon ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI PINKEY GOLD, I have read in the magazine BIRD TALK that TEFLON fumes can be toxic to birds Was the birds cage in or near the kitchen? I will check to see if i can find the artical but I have given away some of those magzines. I also will cheak GOOGLE on this. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Teflon Toxic To Exotic Birds*

PINKY GOLD, Just got back from GOOGLE there many articals about TEFLON TOXIC to birds try this one www.exoticbird.com/teflon.html GEORGE SIMON


----------

